# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Goede ontwikkeling dat ziekenhuizen zich gaan specialiseren

## Leontien

> De ziekenhuizen gaan zich vanaf volgend jaar specialiseren en zullen dan niet meer alle behandelingen uitvoeren. Minister Schippers heeft hierover een akkoord met de ziekenhuizen gesloten.


rtl.nl

*Wat vind jij van deze ontwikkeling? Sta je er volledig achter of heb je je bedenkingen?*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## ishbel

Er verdwijnen hier in de omgeving steeds meer ziekenhuizen ivm fusies. Daardoor heb ik al een langere reisafstand. Als de ziekenhuizen zich dan ook nog gaan specialiseren, wordt dat alleen maar erger. Bovendien zou het dan zo maar kunnen gebeuren dat ik naar een ziekenhuis moet waar ik onder geen enkele voorwaarde naar toe wil gezien eerdere ervaringen/fouten. Wat ik begrepen heb, is dat je wel vrije keuze houdt wélk ziekenhuis je naar toe wilt en dat de zorgverzekering voor de zorg moet gaan onderhandelen. Nog even en mijn zorgverzekering bepaalt naar welk ziekenhuis ik moet omdat ik anders geen vergoeding krijg voor een behandeling. Als het zo doorgaat, hou je alleen nog de universitaire centra over en verdwijnen de streekziekenhuizen volledig of worden buitenpoliklinieken voor de universitaire ziekenhuizen. Of je dan beter af bent??????

----------


## Monique85

Ik sta volledig achter de mening van Ishbel. Dat wordt flink reizen als je naar een ziekenhuis moet die zich niet in jouw buurt bevindt, ook de wachttijden zullen hiermee oplopen. Ook ik denk dat de macht van de ziektekostenverzekeraars hiermee enorm toeneemt. Deze plannen zijn naar mijn idee geen goede zaak.

----------


## sportvrouw78

Ik vind het voor ons geen goede ontwikkeling!
Wij zijn tachtig en achten zeventig jaar
en rijden geen auto du s wij kunnen als het een 
beetje tegenloopt niet op ziekenbezoek gaan.
Bovendien wordt het volgens mij ook veel duurder
Groeten Sportvrouw 78.

----------


## motorwybe

Bij ziekzijnbeterworden gaat het in de eerste plaats om de kwaliteit van de zorg, m.a.w. je wilt de beste specialisten aan je bed.
Dan is een reisje peanuts en er is in de omgeving altijd wel iets te regelen w.b.vervoer voor bezoek. Zelf ben ik geholpen aan m'n ogen door een knoeier, die later tegen een collega ook nog beweerde dat ik tevreden was. had ik maar wat tijd genomen om te informeren !
Ik weet nu wel beter, maar wel door scade en schande wijs geworden.....

----------


## Frits1956

Specialiseren lijkt mij een goede zaak. Beter een ziekenhuis welke alle benodigde up to date apparatuur en kennis in huis heeft dan dure gezondheidszorg door aangeschafte apparatuur die niet volledig benut wordt en dus te duur om te vervangen. Dit geldt echter alleen voor specifieke problemen.
Door het efficienter inzetten van financieen ontstaat ook de mogelijkheid voor algemenere problemen moderne apparatuur aan te schaffen.
Samengevat kan specialisatie een win/win situatie voor patienten opleveren, mits er voldoende budgetten overblijven om de zorg zo optimaal mogelijk te maken.
Of specialisten hier zo blij mee zullen zijn is maar de vraag want dat houdt voor deze mensen in dat ze mogelijk naar een deel van het land moeten verhuizen waar ze zelf liever niet zouden willen wonen.

----------


## Mizzepi

Wel een goede ontwikkeling dat ziekenhuizen zich gaan specialiseren, maar men kan niet denk ik al de specialisatie van een epilepsiecentrum ook nog eens bij een ziekenhuis er bij geven. Ik denk dat dit gewoon bij de epilepsiecentra moet blijven die daar weer gewoon in gespecialiseerd zijn....Dit omdat soms neurologen in algemeen ziekenhuizen wel iets weten van epilepsie, maar niet zo gespecialiciseerd zijn zoals de epileptologen die bij een epilepsiecentra werken...

----------


## ben0911

Liever naar een specialist met veel ervaring een eindje verderop dan naar een goedwillende om de hoek die wellicht deze ingreep vroeger al eens gedaan heeft, maar de routine mist.

----------


## Luuss0404

Aan de ene kant is het goed dat ziekenhuzen zich gaan specialiseren, want dan weet je zeker dat je goed geholpen wordt en dat een ziekenhuis up-to-date appratuur heeft en hun specialisten bijschoold indien nodig... en natuurlijk wordt dan ook alle appratuur goed gebruikt en niet beperkt (kostenbesparing en kwaliteit verbetering is altijd goed)
En je hoeft niet te kijken en vergelijken naar waar je het beste terecht kan.

Aan de andere kant is het niet goed, want mensen moeten dan langer reizen, specialisten moeten verhuizen en waarschijnlijk komen er dan weer langere wachtlijsten en dus ook weer hogere kosten...

Wat beter zou zijn is als noord, midden en zuid nederland ieder zeker 1 ziekenhuis zou hebben wat gespecialiseerd is in bijvoorbeeld kanker, zodat mensen niet tever weg hoeven reizen. Zieke mensen behoren ook niet bv 5 uur te reizen van Groningen naar Maastricht om hulp te krijgen lijkt mij zo...

----------


## christel1

Ja België is wel kleiner dan NL en de afstanden zijn hier nog goed te overbruggen en er zijn ziekenhuizen die bv gespecialiseerd zijn in hartoperaties, dat is bij ons het ziekenhuis in Aalst, mensen met obesitas komen dan wel naar mijn streekziekenhuis dat hierin gespecialiseerd is en ja ook NL, die staan dan met hun sleurhut :-) op de parking tot mevrouw of mijnheer terug naar huis mag gaan. Toen ik vorig jaar opgenomen ben met hartklachten hebben ze de onderzoeken gedaan in mijn streekziekenhuis in Dendermonde op 9 km van mijn deur, echter om de stent te steken hebben ze me vandaar wel overgebracht naar Aalst omdat ze daar in Dendermonde niet voor uitgerust zijn, de cardiologen van Dendermonde gaan voor belangrijke hartoperaties soms wel mee om daar de operatie uit te voeren of daarbij te assisteren. Voor mijn rugproblemen ben ik ook naar een ander ziekenhuis gegaan dan mijn streekziekenhuis, een beetje zoeken tot je de juiste prof gevonden hebt dacht ik zo, ja wij in België hebben wel het geluk dat we zelf mogen kiezen waar we gaan en niet streek gebonden zijn. Mijn cardioloog had me zelfs een ziekenhuis aangeraden in de Ardennen na het steken van een stent in mijn kransslagader, hij wou zelfs liever dat ik daar zou gaan in het geval dat er iets zou gebeuren dan eerst 200 km terug te moeten rijden met de angst dat er iets ergs zou gebeuren, had alle papieren afgedrukt en ook al spreken ze frans in de Ardennen, medische termen zijn toch in bijna elke taal hetzelfde en ik kan me heel goed uitdrukken in het frans dus dat was zeker geen probleem.

----------

